# A few basic turkey rules...safety and etiquette



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wear no red. When possible lean back against a wall or tree or big rock to cover your back, be VERY careful if you sneak on noisy birds(might be a hunter), tie a small florescent bow around the neck of your decoy when hunting in crowded areas(won't scare the turkeys at all), sound off if a hunter get's within shooting range but doesn't see you. Add these to your already good supply of safety tips you learned in hunter safety.

Always yield to a hunter that is already set up or calling a bird...back out quietly and clear the area. Keep the noise down even if you're back to the truck and no casual four wheeling during the hunt. Camp way back from hunting areas, turkeys don't like people. Set up your blinds the morning of the hunt...there is NO claiming a spot just cause you got a blind set up unless you're in there(hell, blinds are cheatin anyway)or on private property. Look long and hard for wounded or crippled birds, they always flop down hill and can end up quite a ways from where you shot them and sometimes end up under brush, etc.

OK, there's a start, anybody want to add to the list, by all means


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you much sir!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Good rules. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Most turkey hunting shooting accidents involve stalking turkeys. So, call them in, don't sneak up on them. And always be sure of your target and what's behind it.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

If I can find hens are there usually toms/jakes nearby? All I've seen this week while scouting has been hens, I haven't done any calling though just glassing.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

t_wolfer said:


> If I can find hens are there usually toms/jakes nearby? All I've seen this week while scouting has been hens, I haven't done any calling though just glassing.


Yup


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

t_wolfer said:


> If I can find hens are there usually toms/jakes nearby? All I've seen this week while scouting has been hens, I haven't done any calling though just glassing.


Hunt them just like you would hunt elk during the rut... Hunt the cows.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Great, thanks for the help.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

If you see a truck pulled over, go at least a mile or so down the road. Don't crowd people out. I hate calling in hunters. Oh, and don't try to hunt turkeys like pheasants.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

And for Pete' sake, don't try cramming stuffing up the bird's butt until after you shoot it!


----------

